# Counter pressure can filler



## BrewsWayne (12/8/19)

I saw this picture on a forum from the states.







I wonder is any of you down under have any information on this unit?
Is it a prototype of a product under development or a one off?
Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## jibba02 (13/8/19)

https://www.keg-king.com.au/tapcooler-bottle-filler.html


----------



## Truman42 (13/8/19)

jibba02 said:


> https://www.keg-king.com.au/tapcooler-bottle-filler.html


Thats the cp bottle filler. This seems to be very similar but for filling cans. Looks like you can seal them too maybe by hand which makes me think its not a proper can seamer but a lid that closes down on the can. Something you would have to re use. 

@BrewsWayne, What forum was it on and what was said about it??


----------



## BrewsWayne (13/8/19)

It was on the American Homebrewers Association forum:
https://www.homebrewersassociation.org/forum/index.php?topic=33796.0


----------



## Truman42 (14/8/19)

@Tapcooler So tell us more???


----------



## Truman42 (14/8/19)

BrewsWayne said:


> It was on the American Homebrewers Association forum:
> https://www.homebrewersassociation.org/forum/index.php?topic=33796.0


They dont say much about it on that thread do they.


----------



## Keg King (14/8/19)

We're looking into the filler accessory for the Tapcooler counter pressure bottle filler that turns it into a counter pressure can filler. It has a transparent can seal so users can watch the filling through the seal. There's A clamp handling the force from the large can opening, about 20 kg with one bar pressure. A great companion to any can sealer.
We are looking at, earliest, middle of September for having some.


----------



## BrewsWayne (14/8/19)

Keg King said:


> We're looking into the filler accessory for the Tapcooler counter pressure bottle filler that turns it into a counter pressure can filler. It has a transparent can seal so users can watch the filling through the seal. There's A clamp handling the force from the large can opening, about 20 kg with one bar pressure. A great companion to any can sealer.
> We are looking at, earliest, middle of September for having some.



THANK YOU! 

Can you give a guestimate as to what the price may be?
Any plans to export it to the US?


----------



## Truman42 (14/8/19)

What KK said. I sent Tap cooler and email and received this... (Tapcooler cant post here as they are not a sponsor.)

It's a can filler accessory to our counter pressure bottle filler, see https://tapcooler.com/en/accessorie...e-filler-for-vent-matic-perlick-intertap-p-16. 
We got a request for a can seal for the bottle filler on the Norwegian home brewers forum, so we have made the seal and a stand with a quick clamp. The force on the 52 mm can seal makes hand-held counter pressure filling difficult, so the clamping solution is a must. It will also include a table clamp for the stand. The can filler accessory will be available in the middle of September. We will post information about the product on our site in a few days.


The liquid connection for the counter pressure filling is either a push in for Perlick/Intertap/Ultratap or a threaded connector for Intertap. We are also making a ball lock keg connector with a valve.

The CO2 connection is by a 3/16” push-fit connector, through a barb adaptor for 4-7 mm ID tubes or by the optional ball lock adaptor (which was also made on request from Norwegian home brewers).


Distribution in Australia and NZ is through Keg King. North America is currently served from Norway, but this is subject to change.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (14/8/19)

So does this use a special can and lid/ seal that can be re-used or is it just for filling then you use a standard lid then seal with a can sealer?


----------



## Oberstbräu (14/8/19)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> So does this use a special can and lid/ seal that can be re-used or is it just for filling then you use a standard lid then seal with a can sealer?


It's just for filling standard cans.


----------



## Ballaratguy (15/8/19)

Hmmm very interested in this as I’m just about to start canning


----------



## beer gut (11/9/19)

Keg King said:


> We're looking into the filler accessory for the Tapcooler counter pressure bottle filler that turns it into a counter pressure can filler. It has a transparent can seal so users can watch the filling through the seal. There's A clamp handling the force from the large can opening, about 20 kg with one bar pressure. A great companion to any can sealer.
> We are looking at, earliest, middle of September for having some.




How is the counter pressure can filler coming along any updates on a release date?


----------



## Keg King (12/9/19)

beer gut said:


> How is the counter pressure can filler coming along any updates on a release date?


We just restocked with Tapcooler, but still no can fillers at this point. We'll check back here when we can establish how far off they are.


----------



## Ballaratguy (21/9/19)

I’m still very interested in seeing one of these and if it’s a stand alone accessory or bundled with the counter pressure filler 
And naturally the price


----------



## Oberstbräu (6/11/19)




----------



## hopnotic (6/11/19)

All I want for Xmas is one of these... 
https://www.xpressfill.com/carbonated-beverage-open-fill-2-spout-can-filler.shtml


----------



## Ballaratguy (6/11/19)

Oberstbräu said:


>



I’m sick of waiting I’m gunna build my own!!


----------



## Bbowzky1 (8/11/19)

Spoke to @Keg King today and they informed me they wount be stocking the can filler 

I emailed tapcooler and they have them available though needs to be recalled through their distributors.

Tapcooler were surprised by the news and informed me they would discuss with kegking and if need be look at other distributorship.

Hopefully we get these here in Aus soon.

And hopefully this decision isn't based on kegking not selling a canning mashine thus they don't need to seek can fillers 


Whatever happens I don't think there will be a resolution in 2019, let alone any stock for filling people's Christmas wishes


----------



## beer gut (8/11/19)

FFS

Why tell us they’re getting them (KK) and dangle the carrot with estimating stock arrival, only to bail on the product and not let us know. I have been waiting for months and not likely to get one now.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (9/11/19)

beer gut said:


> FFS
> 
> Why tell us they’re getting them (KK) and dangle the carrot with estimating stock arrival, only to bail on the product and not let us know. I have been waiting for months and not likely to get one now.



I felt the same way.
Pretty upsetting.
Maybe we can all make a difference by contacting tapcooler and letting them know we want these in Australia even if KK wount bring them in.
That way tapcooler might force their hand or look for a different distributer.


----------



## Ballaratguy (9/11/19)

After speaking to a person from another supplier and also doing some research the idea of counter pressure filling for canning may not be the way to go as the foam holds co2 which helps to eliminate oxygen in the can. By just filling with liquid to the counter pressure “lid” when removing the can you then have exposure to o2
All production lines that I have seen open fill their cans with a Co2 purge and fill with foam on the top prior to capping
So I won’t be making a counter pressure lid for my fill station


----------



## Bbowzky1 (9/11/19)

Ballaratguy said:


> After speaking to a person from another supplier and also doing some research the idea of counter pressure filling for canning may not be the way to go as the foam holds co2 which helps to eliminate oxygen in the can. By just filling with liquid to the counter pressure “lid” when removing the can you then have exposure to o2
> All production lines that I have seen open fill their cans with a Co2 purge and fill with foam on the top prior to capping
> So I won’t be making a counter pressure lid for my fill station



You can get foam on top using the tapcooler can filler.
They have a few videos out now and they actually all say to make sure you cap on foam and show you how to create it inside your pressure sealed can.

It's definatly got my vote, money set aside and waiting!


----------



## beer gut (9/11/19)

Maybe @KegLand-com-au could get some in, seeing it would compliment the Cannular that we bought from them


----------



## CKK (9/11/19)

Bbowzky1 said:


> Spoke to @Keg King today and they informed me they wount be stocking the can filler
> 
> I emailed tapcooler and they have them available though needs to be recalled through their distributors.
> 
> ...


Not sure who you spoke to at Keg King but you have the wrong information. Tapcooler have a small space on our stand at the big Brew expo in Germany next week and I will see the unit on our stand. Fairly sure it will be part of our kit this year. Your post and email sound a bit like you are stirring and for the wrong reasons. Do you think for one minute that the cooperation we have with Tapcooler is in need of this? When we find a good seamer that fits Aussie homebrew Budgets then we will also add that.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (10/11/19)

CEO Keg King said:


> Not sure who you spoke to at Keg King but you have the wrong information. Tapcooler have a small space on our stand at the big Brew expo in Germany next week and I will see the unit on our stand. Fairly sure it will be part of our kit this year. Your post and email sound a bit like you are stirring and for the wrong reasons. Do you think for one minute that the cooperation we have with Tapcooler is in need of this? When we find a good seamer that fits Aussie homebrew Budgets then we will also add that.



Thanks for reaching out.

I'm not trying to stir at all.
I spoke to two different employees of yours over the course of a week.
One informed me he would look into it and email me which he didn't, so later in the week I spoke to an employee who called me back and informed me you wouldn't be stocking them.

I asked if you would add a special order into your next tapcooler order and he said he'd need to get special permission but it'd be unlikely due to market competition.

Hence I emailed tapcooler and informed them the Australian supplier hadn't intended stocking their canner and asked if they could provide alternate means to procure one here in Aus.

Yes I'm trying to ensure the Australian consumer has access to brewing equipment regardless of competition etc of competitors.
I am a customer of both Keg king and KegLand and I share my purchases fairly evenly between the two of you so I'm in no way trying to do wrong by you there.
Though I was pretty cut up reading here and speaking you your staff last 3 month's that you'd get them to over the last week being told you wouldn't. And if you are, that's great, I'm very relived, and will 100% purchase one, but your employees shouldn't then be telling people you wount stock them.

Cheers


----------



## CKK (10/11/19)

Bbowzky1 said:


> Thanks for reaching out.
> 
> I'm not trying to stir at all.
> I spoke to two different employees of yours over the course of a week.
> ...


Well I don‘t recall discussing this with any of our employees as it was not the time for such decisions but if you can tell me who they were I will follow it up. Before I add any product we usually work through what is needed and this case is no different. Having the opportunity that we have by having Tapcooler work with us next week it was logical that we bring this on after we see it in action next week. We value our customers and we try to offer stuff that works well and is in the right price range. Spare us the thoughts about those ex employees of ours. They are just not relevant to what we do and you bringing them up concerns me that our message is being distorted yet again.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (10/11/19)

@CEO Keg King , I'd be happy to discuss the more finer details via PM as I now feel we are getting a bit off track of the product in discussion. I'd hate to ruin the thread with he said, she said, jibber jabber.

Tor @Tapcooler seemed quiet excited to be presenting along side you at the BrauBeviale in German next week. I hope everything goes great.
I really do hope that this bit of kit is everything it it cracked up to be, I'd love to see it on Australian shelfs.

Given the break down in communication between your staff and higher management regarding the stocking of this item, I'd really appreciate you reaching out and letting me know how it goes, what you think of the product and when you'd be likely to bring them to Australia. I think this would go a long way in eliminating any misleading information your employees may provide regarding this topic in the future.


----------



## CKK (10/11/19)

Bbowzky1 said:


> @CEO Keg King , I'd be happy to discuss the more finer details via PM as I now feel we are getting a bit off track of the product in discussion. I'd hate to ruin the thread with he said, she said, jibber jabber.
> 
> Tor @Tapcooler seemed quiet excited to be presenting along side you at the BrauBeviale in German next week. I hope everything goes great.
> I really do hope that this bit of kit is everything it it cracked up to be, I'd love to see it on Australian shelfs.
> ...



You say you are not stirring but then chuck mud about a non existent breakdown of communications rather than PM as you suggest. By all means lets stick to the subject. PM me about who you believe gave you wrong information. I strongly suspect that if there was any information given about this then it has been misinterpreted. Normally such decisions are not communicated to staff until all the t‘s are crossed and i‘s dotted. Look forward to hearing from you via PM on who you communicated with on this. Otherwise its as you said she said he said and meaningless. I take this sort of thing seriously if it has happened.

Just so members know is that this item has only become available recently and we were hoping to find a good seamer to go with it. Having tapcooler join us in Germany gives us the chance to work with them and make sure that when we offer it that all is covered. The bottle filler has worked very well and we plan to have the same with the can filler. We work very hard to bring good quality products to our customers and we are very proud to show our gear to the world as we are doing in the coming week at the biggest brew show in Europe.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (10/11/19)

@CEO Keg King I've PMd you...

I really do hope the brew show goes well, and that we see some can fillers sooner then later.

Do you think we will have to wait till you have can seemers? Or are you likely to stock them once you've seen them in action at the show? If so I'll take one  

I know a few people with canning mashines from aliexpress. Although they have exposed mechanisms, so may not be all that safe for retail?
Aliexpress canning mashines going for around 450-600 AUD delivered per unit. And through Alibaba you can get 100 units for as low as 350bucks a peice plus shipping.


----------



## CKK (11/11/19)

Bbowzky1 said:


> @CEO Keg King I've PMd you...
> 
> I really do hope the brew show goes well, and that we see some can fillers sooner then later.
> 
> ...


Well I will get back about this during the week but expect the reply to be positive. If we can get some samples to bring back I will let you know asap. No we will not wait for the seamers.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (11/11/19)

CEO Keg King said:


> Well I will get back about this during the week but expect the reply to be positive. If we can get some samples to bring back I will let you know asap. No we will not wait for the seamers.



This pleases me. Cant wait to get one
Thanks for the PM


----------



## beer gut (11/11/19)

I’m keen for one also when they arrive.
Cheers


----------



## hopnotic (11/11/19)

Does anyone have a link to the Tapcooler product or has it not been released yet?


----------



## Bbowzky1 (12/11/19)

hopnotic said:


> Does anyone have a link to the Tapcooler product or has it not been released yet?



This is their canning station
https://www.tapcooler.no/en/counter-pressure-bottle-filler-c-4/canning-station-p-25
You'll also see other products on the tapcooler site.

If you Google tap cooler canning station you'll find 1 or 2 videos on it.
It's an assesory so you'll need the CPBF as well.

Hope that helps


----------



## Ballaratguy (12/11/19)

I have one of the Chinese canning machines. Yes the sealing mechanism is exposed but I’ve never had a problem with it, however I am going to make a Perspex screen to cover that area. The main purpose of the screen is to shield the foam that spins from the can when it is spun


----------



## JAG01 (8/2/20)

@Keg King Any info about these canning stations? I'm still really interested in purchasing one.


----------



## JAG01 (14/2/20)

JAG01 said:


> @Keg King Any info about these canning stations? I'm still really interested in purchasing one.


Bump @Keg King @CEO Keg King


----------



## Mark Ibbotson (29/4/20)

Bbowzky1 said:


> This is their canning station
> Canning station | Counter Pressure Filler | Tapcooler
> You'll also see other products on the tapcooler site.
> 
> ...



I bought one of these myself, expensive I have to say. Though highly worth it, very consistent fill.


----------



## Ballaratguy (29/4/20)

I have a brand new never used tapcooler bottle filler for sale
$90 + postage
I also have a bottle gun for $50
I’ve replaced both with a normal counter pressure filler that I have made a mount for it for open top filling both growlers and cans


----------



## Ballaratguy (29/4/20)




----------



## Ballaratguy (29/4/20)




----------



## marc280 (29/4/20)

That looks great! I've been trying to figure out how I'd make a mount for mine and think I'll try something similar. 

By open top, I assume you mean that you don't use the counter pressure and it more for filling with no can lid or seal against the bottle? 

Also, is that a telescoping filler on the bottom? If so, any ideas where I could get one?


----------



## Ballaratguy (29/4/20)

marc280 said:


> That looks great! I've been trying to figure out how I'd make a mount for mine and think I'll try something similar. By open top, I assume you mean that you don't use the counter pressure and it more for filling with no can lid or seal against the bottle? Also, is that a telescoping filler on the bottom? If so, any ideas where I could get one? The telescopic job is just a telescopic stainless steel straw that I found on ebay
> I just cut the filler tube at what I worked out was a suitable height and put te straw over that pipe and as the straw was a bit loose I just crimped it a bit to firm it up


----------



## Willigofasta (29/4/20)

I'm interested in your Tapcooler bottle filler. I'll PM you if I can figure out how to do that.


----------



## beer gut (29/4/20)

@CEO Keg King 
Any updates on getting these can fillers in stock ?
Cheers


----------



## beer gut (4/5/20)

@CEO Keg King


----------



## beer gut (10/5/20)

@CEO Keg King 
I will take it that you don’t have any updates on this. It’s a shame that I can’t buy directly from Tapcooler


----------



## Mark Ibbotson (13/5/20)

beer gut said:


> @CEO Keg King
> I will take it that you don’t have any updates on this. It’s a shame that I can’t buy directly from Tapcooler



I bought directly from TapCooler, I contacted them direct and they organised to ship to me


----------



## beer gut (13/5/20)

Mark Ibbotson said:


> I bought directly from TapCooler, I contacted them direct and they organised to ship to me



Cheers for the tip Mark.


----------



## Nullnvoid (14/5/20)

Need to get Kegland into this thread and then Ceo Keg King will be here in a heartbeat


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/5/20)

Mark Ibbotson said:


> I bought directly from TapCooler, I contacted them direct and they organised to ship to me


When was this? I know KK are waiting for them to come into stock, I was waiting to get one, but shows not in stock.


----------



## beer gut (15/5/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> When was this? I know KK are waiting for them to come into stock, I was waiting to get one, but shows not in stock.


I signed up to get email notification for when they arrive back in stock many, many months ago. I can’t believe your mate hasn’t replied to any of my recent questions in this thread  
Dont think I’ll be ordering one of these in a hurry directly from Tapcooler as postage is a nightmare at the moment thanks to COVID-19


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/5/20)

beer gut said:


> I signed up to get email notification for when they arrive back in stock many, many months ago. I can’t believe your mate hasn’t replied to any of my recent questions in this thread
> Dont think I’ll be ordering one of these in a hurry directly from Tapcooler as postage is a nightmare at the moment thanks to COVID-19


I asked Kyle about them he said they don't have stock at Tapcooler.


----------



## Gollywog (16/6/20)

Have contacted TapCooler about getting the canning attachment, since Keg-King isn't going to stock them. They are currently out of stock, but are hoping to have some by the end of June.

Shipping will be via TNT. Will advise at the end of the month what it will cost to get them to Melbourne and if anyone else wants one, we can group them together.


----------



## CKK (16/6/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> When was this? I know KK are waiting for them to come into stock, I was waiting to get one, but shows not in stock.


Bottle fillers are back in stock


----------



## Nullnvoid (16/6/20)

Gollywog said:


> Have contacted TapCooler about getting the canning attachment, since Keg-King isn't going to stock them. They are currently out of stock, but are hoping to have some by the end of June.
> 
> Shipping will be via TNT. Will advise at the end of the month what it will cost to get them to Melbourne and if anyone else wants one, we can group them together.


Depending on price I might be interested. Are you going direct to tap cooler?


----------



## sixfignig (17/6/20)

Gollywog said:


> Have contacted TapCooler about getting the canning attachment, since Keg-King isn't going to stock them. They are currently out of stock, but are hoping to have some by the end of June.
> 
> Shipping will be via TNT. Will advise at the end of the month what it will cost to get them to Melbourne and if anyone else wants one, we can group them together.



I'm interested, hit me up for group buy


----------



## Gollywog (17/6/20)

Nullnvoid said:


> Depending on price I might be interested. Are you going direct to tap cooler?


Yes I am. 
But getting the counter pressure filler from Keg-King.
If they are willing to order a few of the counter pressure can fillers. i would happily buy that from Keg-King too.


----------



## Gollywog (17/6/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> Bottle fillers are back in stock


just letting you know. No automatic email came through to notify me this was back in stock. 
Have checked spam and cant see it there.


----------



## Nullnvoid (17/6/20)

Gollywog said:


> Yes I am.
> But getting the counter pressure filler from Keg-King.
> If they are willing to order a few of the counter pressure can fillers. i would happily buy that from Keg-King too.



Cool, well if the price is right and you are going direct to tap cooler I'll most possibly jump on board!


----------



## booyablack (17/6/20)

Nullnvoid said:


> Cool, well if the price is right and you are going direct to tap cooler I'll most possibly jump on board!


I'd be interested too (price pending) if you end up doing a group buy.


----------



## beer gut (17/6/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> Bottle fillers are back in stock



Why didn’t I get an email notification then? and why have you not responded to any of my recent (2 months worth of) questions in this thread? I think I’ll be going through @Gollywog for this one


----------



## beer gut (18/6/20)

@Gollywog if you do go ahead and order direct from tap cooler I’d be interested in a group buy, if you hear back from Keg King let us know they don’t seem to communicate.


----------



## Gollywog (18/6/20)

Will keep updating this thread with info as I get it. 

Yes, points to KegLand on that front. They are very quick to respond to all threads. Sometimes even when they shouldn't.


----------



## Gollywog (1/7/20)

I've been in contact with Tap Cooler.
His normal cheap method of shipping, which was still pricey is not available. @Mark Ibbotson, maybe you can let us know how much postage was?

So if we can get 10 units going, he will cover the shipping himself.
15 units + and he will also throw in a 5% discount.

At today's exchange rate, that is $100. Shipping will be to Melbourne. We can then sort it out from here.


----------



## beer gut (1/7/20)

@Gollywog put me down for one please, if you can post it to Perth when you get them.


----------



## sixfignig (1/7/20)

Put me down for one if going ahead.


----------



## Gollywog (1/7/20)

Copy and paste this list if you would like one.
Gollywog: 1
Beer gut: 1
Sixfignig: 1


----------



## Nullnvoid (1/7/20)

Copy and paste this list if you would like one.
Gollywog: 1
Beer gut: 1
Sixfignig: 1 
Nullnvoid: 1

As long as you are not going through keg-king. hahahahahaah


----------



## Reg Holt (1/7/20)

This is for the can filler, right?

Gollywog: 1
Beer gut: 1
Sixfignig: 1
Nullnvoid: 1 
Reg Holt 1


----------



## Gollywog (1/7/20)

Correct, but you will also need the counter pressure filler. Seems that he sells these two parts separately.
You can get the counter pressure filler direct from Keg-King, or we can add it to the order from Tap Cooler. Depends on how quick you want it.


----------



## Gollywog (1/7/20)

Gollywog: 3*
Beer gut: 1
Sixfignig: 1
Nullnvoid: 1
Reg Holt 1

I still only want 1. But two other people have contacted me directly asking for one, so I am including them in my count. 

I'll order in late July, since that is when he is expecting to be back in stock anyway, and gives people plenty of time to jump on board.


----------



## Nullnvoid (2/7/20)

Gollywog said:


> Gollywog: 3*
> Beer gut: 1
> Sixfignig: 1
> Nullnvoid: 1
> ...


Have/can you get a price for the counter pressure filler too?


----------



## sixfignig (2/7/20)

Nullnvoid said:


> Have/can you get a price for the counter pressure filler too?



I'd be in for the whole setup (counter pressure filler + can attachment)


----------



## Gollywog (2/7/20)

Nullnvoid said:


> Have/can you get a price for the counter pressure filler too?



Have sent off a email about this.


----------



## CKK (2/7/20)

We will have the can fillers soon as supplier can ship them and the bottle fillers are in stock.


----------



## beer gut (2/7/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> We will have the can fillers soon as supplier can ship them and the bottle fillers are in stock.


What’s your price on the can filler?


----------



## CKK (2/7/20)

beer gut said:


> What’s your price on the can filler? View attachment 118525


Waiting on Tap Cooler advice then we will make it known.


----------



## Ballaratguy (2/7/20)

Going by the video of the van filler in action it looks like the counter pressure filler has a tap connected to it whereas the counter pressure bottle filler uses the tap on The font
it may pay to check this out


----------



## Mark Ibbotson (3/7/20)

Gollywog said:


> I've been in contact with Tap Cooler.
> His normal cheap method of shipping, which was still pricey is not available. @Mark Ibbotson, maybe you can let us know how much postage was?
> 
> So if we can get 10 units going, he will cover the shipping himself.
> ...




If I remember rightly it wasnt a huge deal, however, that was pre COVID not sure if postage will be dearer with the current situation.

I'm looking at getting spare o-rings as they are very small and very fine. I will probably have to get a whole heap of them. If that is the case let me know if you get the fillers and i can share them out as spares


----------



## Gollywog (3/7/20)

Bulk buy is off since keg-king has come to the table and ordered a big quantity.

Hopefully they order plenty of the small attachments, like spare seals etc. too.


----------



## Nullnvoid (3/7/20)

Gollywog said:


> Bulk buy is off since keg-king has come to the table and ordered a big quantity.
> 
> Hopefully they order plenty of the small attachments, like spare seals etc. too.



Ahh bugger. Probably would have been cheaper to go through Tapcooler.

Ohh well, didn't want one anyway!


----------



## CKK (3/7/20)

Gollywog said:


> Bulk buy is off since keg-king has come to the table and ordered a big quantity.
> 
> Hopefully they order plenty of the small attachments, like spare seals etc. too.


Trying to get them here as soon as we can but its summer holidays in Norway so might take a while. Good point about the seals etc also.


----------



## Ballaratguy (4/7/20)

I just started to build my own can filler. Will take pics when completed. (Is a copy of the tapcooler but using a standard bottle counter pressure filler)


----------



## Nullnvoid (4/7/20)

Ballaratguy said:


> I just started to build my own can filler. Will take pics when completed. (Is a copy of the tapcooler but using a standard bottle counter pressure filler)



Ohh that's awesome, look forward to seeing this! 

Detailed pictures...so I can copy


----------



## Ballaratguy (4/7/20)

Nullnvoid said:


> Ohh that's awesome, look forward to seeing this!
> 
> Detailed pictures...so I can copy


Ok Null but don’t hold your breath as it will only get built over the next week or so
I’m using a 2’ long quick grip bar clamp as I will also be filling 2Lt growlers as well as cans. I’m making it so that I can fill 330 - 500 ml cans
It is also being done in stainless (except for the quick grip clamp)
Pic’s of the parts to be used at present


----------



## Gollywog (4/8/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> Trying to get them here as soon as we can but its summer holidays in Norway so might take a while. Good point about the seals etc also.


Hi,
Can we have an update on this please. Curious to see where they are at.


----------



## Gollywog (9/8/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> Trying to get them here as soon as we can but its summer holidays in Norway so might take a while. Good point about the seals etc also.


How are we looking?

Also, how do you tag a person so they get notified to look at a thread.


----------



## Nullnvoid (10/8/20)

Gollywog said:


> How are we looking?
> 
> Also, how do you tag a person so they get notified to look at a thread.


Type @ and then the user's name


----------



## Gollywog (10/8/20)

@CEO Keg King


----------



## beer gut (10/8/20)

Gollywog said:


> @CEO Keg King







Yeah ... because that works


----------



## Nullnvoid (10/8/20)

<Redacted>


----------



## Nullnvoid (10/8/20)

Gollywog said:


> Bulk buy is off since keg-king has come to the table and ordered a big quantity.
> 
> Hopefully they order plenty of the small attachments, like spare seals etc. too.


If you decide to go back to ordering from Tapcooler, I am still interested!


----------



## CKK (10/8/20)

Gollywog said:


> How are we looking?
> 
> Also, how do you tag a person so they get notified to look at a thread.


Waiting to see how we can most quickly get the items here and should have an answer late today.

Bit hard with the lockdown right now but we will get there.


----------



## CKK (1/9/20)

beer gut said:


> View attachment 118729
> 
> 
> Yeah ... because that works


Did you get your can filler?


----------



## beer gut (1/9/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> Did you get your can filler?



Not yet @CEO Keg King, I have bought everything else tapcooler related that I need for the can filler from you guys recently. I’m just waiting for Keg King to get stock of the can filler.


----------



## CKK (1/9/20)

beer gut said:


> Not yet @CEO Keg King, I have bought everything else tapcooler related that I need for the can filler from you guys recently. I’m just waiting for Keg King to get stock of the can filler.


They already came in last week.


----------



## beer gut (1/9/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> They already came in last week.



@CEO Keg King 

Do you have a link please ? Since I saw your reply to me I have searched your website for:
• tapcooler 
• filler 
• can
• counter pressure 

None of these are showing the counter pressure can filler. Are they still in stock?

Money is burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## beer gut (2/9/20)

Has anyone else bought one from Keg King? 
I can’t find it on their website


----------



## Nullnvoid (2/9/20)

No, I can't find it either. 

I know @Gollywog was trying to get one about as keenly as you!


----------



## sp0rk (2/9/20)

This one?


https://www.keg-king.com.au/tapcooler-bottle-filler.html


----------



## beer gut (2/9/20)

Nullnvoid said:


> No, I can't find it either.
> 
> I know @Gollywog was trying to get one about as keenly as you!



I wonder why @CEO Keg King would ask if I got one yet without announcing it on this forum and then make it hard to find if it is even on their website...


----------



## beer gut (2/9/20)

sp0rk said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> https://www.keg-king.com.au/tapcooler-bottle-filler.html


 

nope I’m talking about the can filler attachment for the tapcooler counter pressure filler


----------



## Nullnvoid (2/9/20)

beer gut said:


> I wonder why @CEO Keg King would ask if I got one yet without announcing it on this forum and then make it hard to find if it is even on their website...


Late night drunken post perhaps?


----------



## Gollywog (3/9/20)

@CEO Keg King


----------



## beer gut (3/9/20)




----------



## CKK (3/9/20)

beer gut said:


> Has anyone else bought one from Keg King?
> I can’t find it on their website


Told that Fedex had left one package behind but think its on the way in finally. Should be on website shortly. This has been one long saga gents and I apologise that I could not get it any quicker for you. Hopefully our new procurement system will overcome this so its not going to happen again.


----------



## Ballaratguy (4/9/20)

Ballaratguy said:


> Ok Null but don’t hold your breath as it will only get built over the next week or so
> I’m using a 2’ long quick grip bar clamp as I will also be filling 2Lt growlers as well as cans. I’m making it so that I can fill 330 - 500 ml cans
> It is also being done in stainless (except for the quick grip clamp)
> Pic’s of the parts to be used at present
> View attachment 118540


Got mine made up but I’m going to re-orientate it by 90deg as the clamp flexes a little bit sideways, so I’ll move it to be inline with the clamp
Otherwise it is working well however, I wouldn’t advise making one if you had to purchase the clamp as they would cost quite a bit (have seen some of these in this length (I wanted it to lift high so I can get my 2Lt growler under it) for around the $70 mark) but you maybe able to get away with a shorter clamp if you were only doing cans
The cutting (The hole for the silicone bung) and Welding could also be a cost if you couldn’t do it yourself
The bung works well for me as the top of the growler and the opening of the cans are different diameter
Also with the bing just pressed in the hole This allows for some self seating due to the hole thing maybe not being as square as it would otherwise need to be


----------



## Ballaratguy (4/9/20)

Ballaratguy said:


> Got mine made up but I’m going to re-orientate it by 90deg as the clamp flexes a little bit sideways, so I’ll move it to be inline with the clamp
> Otherwise it is working well however, I wouldn’t advise making one if you had to purchase the clamp as they would cost quite a bit (have seen some of these in this length (I wanted it to lift high so I can get my 2Lt growler under it) for around the $70 mark) but you maybe able to get away with a shorter clamp if you were only doing cans
> The cutting (The hole for the silicone bung) and Welding could also be a cost if you couldn’t do it yourself
> The bung works well for me as the top of the growler and the opening of the cans are different diameter
> Also with the bing just pressed in the hole This allows for some self seating due to the hole thing maybe not being as square as it would otherwise need to beView attachment 118989


Ok I’ve changed the orientation of the head and am now very happy with it
Works just like a bought one


----------



## Nullnvoid (4/9/20)

Ballaratguy said:


> Ok I’ve changed the orientation of the head and am now very happy with it
> Works just like a bought one
> View attachment 119015
> View attachment 119015



I need to change the orientation of my head....it's difficult to see what's changed. hahahaha


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/9/20)

is like one of those spot the differences games??


----------



## Ballaratguy (5/9/20)

Yeah I see that it is hard to notice the difference 
Originally I had the top out to the side of the clamp but with pressure down on it it tended to push down unevenly
By putting the in-line with the clamp head it now pushes down flatter
The problem is that I couldn’t get the pressure directly over the center of the bung like the tapcooler one is


----------



## beer gut (13/9/20)




----------



## Ballaratguy (18/9/20)

Ballaratguy said:


> Yeah I see that it is hard to notice the difference
> Originally I had the top out to the side of the clamp but with pressure down on it it tended to push down unevenly
> By putting the in-line with the clamp head it now pushes down flatter
> The problem is that I couldn’t get the pressure directly over the center of the bung like the tapcooler one is


Ok guys after building my counter pressure can filler, I have given it a couple of runs canning beer
I’m still fiddling around with getting a good seal on what’s being filled (growler, can, bottle or jar. (I use a clear glass jar to watch the amount of foam that I’m getting before filing cans or growlers))
It is working a treat. Still getting the required bit of foam in the top of the beer which is good to stop oxygen ingress
I’ve been carving at 20psi to the keg and transferring at that pressure. Seems to be carving to the can really well
Cost me in the vicinity of $30-40 To build (but I had most of the stuff at home)


----------



## The Mack (10/10/20)

Anyone used the canning station with the 500mL Kegland cans and does it all fit ok?


----------



## Keg King (8/5/21)

As the distributor for Tapcooler products I just want to register disgust. Tapcooler is a very small but very decent business in Norway. The guy put in his own money, worked hard to build this product only to now see it copied and offered by people who make all their stuff in China. As I said it is just disgusting.


----------



## fifis101 (10/5/21)

I haven't been in to bressure brewing for long but it's the first time I've seen a counter pressure filler like this! Seems far more surperior than any others.


----------



## Half-baked (11/5/21)

fifis101 said:


> Seems far more surperior than any others.


The one in the Youtube clip looks easy to use, but you can't fill all that high given the angle you need to remove the bottle. So when you remove the bottle you're allowing oxygen to enter...

Not sure it'll be any better for minimising oxygen than a beer gun TBH


----------



## fifis101 (11/5/21)

The bottles are purged at the start, so the neck is full of CO2. Yes it's not a hard barrier but little oxygen would get in. It'd be be better to fill it faster and make a foam layer as well. 
Some taller posts so you could slide the head up high enough to have the dip tube above the bottle and something to lock it down into place on the bottle would sort the tipping issue out.


----------



## Half-baked (11/5/21)

It's more the way you take it out... the tubes of bottle fillers take up a surprising volume, which is replaced by air when you withdraw. Couple this with the angle and low fill, and I reckon the neck will have a fair amount of oxygen when capped. With the beer gun or traditional CPBF at least you can give a quick blast of CO2 to purge the air in the neck...


----------



## fifis101 (11/5/21)

Ah very good pint. I forgot about the dip tube.


----------



## NattyJ (12/5/21)

Keg King said:


> As the distributor for Tapcooler products I just want to register disgust. Tapcooler is a very small but very decent business in Norway. The guy put in his own money, worked hard to build this product only to now see it copied and offered by people who make all their stuff in China. As I said it is just disgusting.


I must say, there certainly isn't much to distinguish KL's from the original is there !!

I pretty much thought they must be buying them from a third party and rebranding (like regulators) when I first saw it. Basically identical!


----------



## MHB (12/5/21)

fifis101 said:


> I haven't been in to bressure brewing for long but it's the first time I've seen a counter pressure filler like this! Seems far more surperior than any others.



It would work a lot better if it was close to the edge of the bench. You wouldn’t have to tip the bottle so far to get it out which means a lot less ullage (air gap on top).
Ideally you would fill fast enough for the beer to foam and fill the neck space with foam, even if a little overflows. Get the cap onto the foam and closed fast enough and you can pretty much exclude all the oxygen. Remember that the beer is gassing off a little which helps.
Mark


----------



## Keg King (12/5/21)

NattyJ said:


> I must say, there certainly isn't much to distinguish KL's from the original is there !!
> 
> I pretty much thought they must be buying them from a third party and rebranding (like regulators) when I first saw it. Basically identical!


The guy who designed and built it is furious. I am just disgusted and if Aussie brewers buy this knowingly that would really concern me. Quickest way to stifle innovation is when people buy cheap chinese copies and then in the end no one wants to do anything new or better any more. This certainly puts the lie to all those supposed "Critical Minds" when this is how they operate.


----------



## huez (12/5/21)

Keg King said:


> The guy who designed and built it is furious. I am just disgusted and if Aussie brewers buy this knowingly that would really concern me. Quickest way to stifle innovation is when people buy cheap chinese copies and then in the end no one wants to do anything new or better and more. This certainly puts the lie to all those supposed "Critical Minds" when this is how they operate.



Sorry going to have to chime in here. Correct me if I'm wrong of course, but didn't you make and sell under the keg king brand an exact copy of the blichmann beer gun? That was no doubt made in China? 

I'm be furious if I was the guy to, but as a company that has done basically the exact same thing to another company in the past maybe you should be picking a different fight?


----------



## philrob (12/5/21)

All right, we now understand the views expressed here about alleged plagiarism etc. We understand the frustration and anger, but, can we please get back to discussing the merits or otherwise of equipment for everyone's brewing needs?


----------



## Grmblz (12/5/21)

huez said:


> Sorry going to have to chime in here. Correct me if I'm wrong of course, but didn't you make and sell under the keg king brand an exact copy of the blichmann beer gun? That was no doubt made in China?
> 
> I'm be furious if I was the guy to, but as a company that has done basically the exact same thing to another company in the past maybe you should be picking a different fight?


Good call, but it does come down to timing, KK is under new management now but used to be run by the guy that now runs KL, sooo if the Blichman gun copy was done under the old KK leadership then we just have more of the same from the same guy, if on the other hand it was done after he left KK to form KL then you have a very good point indeed. I guess we await comment from the interested parties.
It's worth bearing in mind, that morals aside, were it not for the knock off's, and cheap/subsidised Chinese manufacturing/shipping many home brewers would still be using plastic buckets and recycled Coopers long necks, for an eye watering experience cost up a kegerator using Andale gear, European kegs, and BOC co2, and reg's. 
Personally I despise those that steal someone else's ideas/products, and then profit from it, and the best course of action is to buy from the original source, unfortunately when you can get an "ALMOST!" identical product for half the price or less, the vast majority will go cheap, they may still whinge and whine but we know who gets the order. Sad but true.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/5/21)

Grmblz said:


> Good call, but it does come down to timing, KK is under new management now but used to be run by the guy that now runs KL, sooo if the Blichman gun copy was done under the old KK leadership then we just have more of the same from the same guy, if on the other hand it was done after he left KK to form KL then you have a very good point indeed. I guess we await comment from the interested parties.
> It's worth bearing in mind, that morals aside, were it not for the knock off's, and cheap/subsidised Chinese manufacturing/shipping many home brewers would still be using plastic buckets and recycled Coopers long necks, for an eye watering experience cost up a kegerator using Andale gear, European kegs, and BOC co2, and reg's.
> Personally I despise those that steal someone else's ideas/products, and then profit from it, and the best course of action is to buy from the original source, unfortunately when you can get an "ALMOST!" identical product for half the price or less, the vast majority will go cheap, they may still whinge and whine but we know who gets the order. Sad but true.


Exactly, same girl different dress. They also seem to be pulling the strings of what is moderated. Mention Keg Land and the post disappears, watch this space.


----------

